# The Miraculous mandarin (Bartók) - a masterpiece?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it is!

I started loving this ballet when I was 15...I still love it! Maybe I prefer the suite version, the end is more "stunning".










The end of the suite was fairly compared to the apotheosis of the rite of spring!

:tiphat:

Martin

P.S. I'm sorry I should have posted this on Bela Bartok, I tried to delete this message and I couldn't find how. My appologies.


----------

